# Idea! Does anybody want a buddy they can vent to?



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

It seems like we all vent to/ask advice of a pool of people with millions of different opinions on this website, which is good for support, but if you're feeling lonely it doesn't supply much comfort. I feel weird posting about all my problems on here, and I feel that it would help to talk to someone consistent. IDK mayyybee it's a dumb idea, but if anybody's interested or has ideas for a skype group, chat group or something else like that just let me know and I'll give you guys my information.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I would only be open to text


that's about it, my anxiety is way too severe to skype or even talk on the phone.


----------



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I would only be open to text
> 
> that's about it, my anxiety is way too severe to skype or even talk on the phone.


Yeah me too, I'm self conscious about my voice and there would be a ton of awkward pauses :no. But yeah if you have a skype we can text from there my name's singnswimgirl or if you have a kik my name is JickJackie.


----------



## The Truth (Mar 6, 2012)

I would love to, but I can't use skype nor kik as a medium.


----------



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

The Truth said:


> I would love to, but I can't use skype nor kik as a medium.


What would you rather use? It doesn't matter at all to me.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

singnswimgirl said:


> Yeah me too, I'm self conscious about my voice and there would be a ton of awkward pauses :no. But yeah if you have a skype we can text from there my name's singnswimgirl or if you have a kik my name is JickJackie.


I know nothing about skype or how it works, same goes for twitter and facebook


----------



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Richard Pawgins said:


> I know nothing about skype or how it works, same goes for twitter and facebook


Oh, that's ok. I'll just add you guys on here I suppose. If you can think of a good way for us to get in contact that would work for you, that would be cool. lemme know


----------



## The Truth (Mar 6, 2012)

singnswimgirl said:


> What would you rather use? It doesn't matter at all to me.


I guess I could go through the trouble of making a new skype account, because the only alternative I can think of is texting, and I doubt anybody wants to give their phone number to stranger on the internet.

Skype is really easy to use guys. You don't have to call or video chat. You can text/type only.


----------



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

The Truth said:


> I guess I could go through the trouble of making a new skype account, because the only alternative I can think of is texting, and I doubt anybody wants to give their phone number to stranger on the internet.
> 
> Skype is really easy to use guys. You don't have to call or video chat. You can text/type only.


 Yeah that'd be great, just add me (singnswimgirl) if you decide to do that. And yeah i didn't mention texting because it's not safe enough for strangers, too much info with area codes and whatnot.

And if you want a skype but don't have one, just do a google search and sign up. Once you're in, click add contact and then type my name. Super simple.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

singnswimgirl said:


> Yeah that'd be great, just add me (singnswimgirl) if you decide to do that. And yeah i didn't mention texting because it's not safe enough for strangers, too much info with area codes and whatnot.
> 
> And if you want a skype but don't have one, just do a google search and sign up. Once you're in, click add contact and then type my name. Super simple.


can someone really find your address from a cellphone number though?

I've actually texted two people from this forum before and never felt uneasy about it. It would only bother me if they started calling me 24/7


----------



## Brendon19 (Aug 31, 2012)

I might add you on kik but I'm very anxious about it..


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

just added you on skype.


----------



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

Brendon19 said:


> I might add you on kik but I'm very anxious about it..


Cool sounds great! And don't worry I'm anxious about meeting you guys too but it might help having someone to relate to. At least that's what I figured.


----------



## singnswimgirl (Jan 22, 2012)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> just added you on skype.


Awesome, I just added you too


----------



## Too socially aware (Jul 18, 2013)

I would love a venting buddy.. I just joined today and seems as if I'm being ignored like usual. I'm not a mean person I'm just me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

this site is actually really good about letting you do that.

I personally like forums to discuss rather than "instant messaging" with random pervy guys. lol. Not a whole lot of substance there. 

It kind of qualifies as social time after work for me sad as that may seem.


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I could use a venting buddy. :hide


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

Message me


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Skype's great. I don't mind a group voice chat, but there's no way in hell I'm going on camera. If you want to vent your frustrations, I'm your man, and a good listener.

On a similar side note, if you've got Steam and want to chill a little, feel free to add me:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/neil-119/


----------



## Badaxe (Jun 28, 2013)

What ever happened to instant messengers like AIM and the like? Is that still a thing? I know nothing about how most people communicate on the internet besides facebook and social media. But facebook is too scary for me, I hate revealing my identity on the internet. And even in real life, haha.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Badaxe said:


> What ever happened to instant messengers like AIM and the like? Is that still a thing? I know nothing about how most people communicate on the internet besides facebook and social media. But facebook is too scary for me, I hate revealing my identity on the internet. And even in real life, haha.


i used to use AIM all the time!!:lol

i dont have it anymore though but if anyone wants to talk, they can message me on here and we can go from there.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its like i do and i don't.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, why not? I'll add ya on skype. If anyone else wants to add me mine is lil_sebastian 

Just don't feel insulted if I'm slow to respond or anything, it wont be your fault.


----------



## Mystic Force (Jun 26, 2013)

I would happily be a venting location. Men only I don't need my wife getting all upset. I could instant message but only during the day and I have a 1:15 hr eachway commute that would be available to talk on the phone. Now I don't like talking to strangers but after I get to know someone I am ok, I don't have to much to vent so you won't have to listen to me boring you.

Anyway I would love for someone to contact me.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm up for it, too.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

singnswimgirl said:


> Yeah me too, I'm self conscious about my voice and there would be a ton of awkward pauses :no. But yeah if you have a skype we can text from there my name's singnswimgirl or if you have a kik my name is JickJackie.


Hi. I added you on skype. I need more people to talk to on skype from here. I have alot to vent about.


----------



## Mystic Force (Jun 26, 2013)

Well pm if you want to communicate


----------



## nilex10 (Aug 10, 2012)

I could use a venting buddy . I have no-one to talk to.


----------



## nilex10 (Aug 10, 2012)

Pm if anyone like to chat


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

LOL! I quit this site so many times. My SA isn't severe enough to make me hy my identity, I'll be open. Even in real I won't be too trouble. Yeah would be good to have crazy chats with someone like me xD


----------



## Freiya (Jul 13, 2013)

this is a good idea! I chat with people through skype or kik. I'd like a venting buddy or just someone to talk to sometimes. or anyone can just pm me through here but I am not on SAS as consistently


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't mind new friends, but I don't wanna vent, so I guess the deal is off.


----------

